#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > منابع تغذیه | Power Supplies >  > آموزشی: جایگزین کردن مدار شارژر حرفه ای برای پیچ گوشتی شارژی (برقی)

## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*-nightwolf*,*1212ali*,*16i235*,*2028*,*2aagh*,*30r1*,*5190234738*,*8095*,*A.R.M.75*,*a105*,*aa89*,*aarash2020*,*abbasbehest*,*abdolahimo*,*abs39*,*afshin9us*,*ahmadtash*,*ahoora11*,*ahpa63*,*alfasat*,*ali 86*,*Ali kheirand*,*ali9393*,*alifar22*,*alifezolahi*,*ALIJIMBOO*,*alikarimi62*,*alimahdavi44*,*alimeighany*,*Alirezaahv*,*alizarei1989*,*ali_1351*,*ali_fmf68*,*Ali_m442*,*ali_sha*,*Amin pilban*,*amir 62*,*amir javid*,*amir.plus18*,*amir1368*,*amirale*,*amirreza1985*,*amirzadehh*,*ania_1350*,*Arashjahangr*,*Araz22*,*Asghar46*,*asgharmir*,*avamarket*,*Avini*,*a_atabak73*,*A_baghian*,*a_kh_110*,*BAGHERI*43*,*baharbaba*,*bahmansd27*,*bazhan*,*bbbboooo*,*behnammax*,*behrozy*,*beiram*,*bitlo*,*bmajid*,*boxochi*,*clasic*,*dajidaji1371*,*dalahoo600*,*darbais*,*davood577*,*derikvand*,*Dr.Dip*,*electonic*,*F.H2008*,*fafarr*,*fardbarn*,*farhad0312*,*farshad farz*,*farshad@gh*,*Farshadsob*,*Farshbafmh*,*farzad.*,*fazilatii*,*fhfh*,*fna8086*,*frh*,*gahremani*,*Gam gam*,*gggreen*,*ghanbar59*,*gholipalang*,*golelaleh*,*greenapel*,*habbib*,*haji2015*,*Hamed.hariri*,*hamid_nadery*,*hasanabadi*,*hassan az*,*hassan6762*,*hatef1347*,*hiumid*,*hosein be*,*Hosein299*,*hoseyn1258*,*hosseinbegdi*,*hossein_zpp*,*imanfree*,*jalali55*,*jb1354*,*jiper*,*j_static*,*kamalsr1353*,*kavosh83*,*kazemi 1*,*keyvan.gold*,*kh2*,*khabatizi*,*khosro1345*,*kiac*,*kookooli*,*lenovokurd*,*Lonak*,*lotfy*,*m.kamalifard*,*m.kh2000*,*m4rd*,*mafi213*,*Mahdiyar2016*,*mahdi_138*,*majid1992*,*majid75t*,*malib23*,*Mamad3030*,*mamal1010*,*manshor*,*masi.t*,*maysam10*,*md4683*,*mechatronicd*,*Mehdi Esmail*,*mehdi514@@*,*mehdi659*,*Mehdihojabri*,*mehdipanah*,*mehr2335*,*mehran6047*,*mehran76gh*,*Meisam CORE*,*meshkatelec*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mez*,*mf3$*,*Mh.jafari*,*mhdirad*,*micromg*,*milmil*,*mjjjjoo49*,*mo.ahmadi*,*modernpaps*,*moghaleb1*,*mohamad.22*,*Mohamad0838*,*mohamad1552*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohsen1345*,*Mohsenbehrad*,*Mohsengh34*,*mohsenng*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mojtaba_0044*,*Morteza al*,*Mostafa67418*,*mostafasanat*,*mp123*,*mresever*,*nabsystem*,*naghdebishi.*,*namazi333*,*Nasseraghili*,*Nc.kord*,*noshafshin*,*onlineit*,*paranormal*,*pars22*,*pars694252*,*parsa1370*,*payammad*,*pegman*,*phadi*,*Poomm*,*Poorhosyni64*,*poya68*,*Rahimne*,*ras333*,*Reza LG*,*reza6945*,*rezasiadate*,*reza_476*,*rmashmoul*,*robin1*,*rsrooh*,*rushid*,*s-5670*,*s5670*,*sadegh5921*,*saeed4417*,*saeedspeed*,*saha_alfa*,*salar.lord*,*Sashaza*,*sbn*,*sibnet*,*smohammadsh*,*SOBHANF*,*soheil21*,*sokot_fb*,*sorush_f*,*takkit*,*tavosi*,*walltex102*,*yasertc*,*ydy56*,*yones8051*,*yousefi*,*ZANGAN*,*zarihedastat*,*Zirnevis*,*~H03in~*,*ارش88*,*امیر سجاد*,*اکبرامامپور*,*بهین حفاظ*,*جمشيدا*,*ح.یاسین*,*حسین دانش*,*حمید جرجانی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خلیل شهاب*,*رحمت اسدی*,*رحی*,*سامسون*,*سناتور ۶۴*,*عبدل عرب*,*علی اریا*,*علی سرافراز*,*م ع صابری*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمد13578*,*محمدزاده ک*,*هرمز1350*,*وحید اصغری*,*وحیدمغانی*,*کاوندیش*,*کلات*,*گامرانست64*,*یاسر۹۹*,*۲۱۶۲۸۱*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohamad1552

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*Reza LG*

----------


## habbib

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*Reza LG*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## habbib

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*Reza LG*,*ارش88*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*mahdi_138*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## aarash2020

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

